# one-eyed monster!



## amazingslinger (Apr 16, 2009)

HI! I'm Ray, I reside on Portage Lakes and live to fish!
I had to share this toad with the world! I fished religiously every single morning for 5 weeks to catch this fish. 23 1/2 inches! 
Caught it in 14 ft off the bottom with a soft swimbait. Wind was about 10-15 out of the south, water temp is 49 degrees were I'm fishing.
It was a great morning, caught another one prior that was 22 in., caught 14 fish in all between 7-9 am.
I've been on a strong deep bite for weeks, while the rest of the world seems to be beating shore to no avail. Bass are still very scattered and roaming.
Don't give up on Portage Lakes yet, the best fishing of the year has yet to come! The bass will be schooling up soon, and the numbers will be there if you can suffer the cold!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Great job on the bass I like the last pic the best.


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Beautiful Bass! Good to see Portage producing bigguns' like that! Keep posting your reports as I live near 'the lakes' and like to keep up to date on the bite. I have been fishing North lately for crappie but with little luck. Any info on perch hitting at portage? Again, great bass . .. . bigger than any I every caught!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You're right about the Bass being deep. My buddy and I were Walleye fishing on Mosquito last Friday and we caught two at the bottom in 14 feet of water there too. I watched a bass fisherman working the shallows but didn't see him come up wuth any.
I also grew up in Portage Lakes and was a Coventry Comet !


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking bass you caught. I say I'm done fishing this fall, but I know there are some hawgs to be caught.
Nice job.


----------



## amazingslinger (Apr 16, 2009)

Sluggo said:


> Beautiful Bass! Good to see Portage producing bigguns' like that! Keep posting your reports as I live near 'the lakes' and like to keep up to date on the bite. I have been fishing North lately for crappie but with little luck. Any info on perch hitting at portage? Again, great bass . .. . bigger than any I every caught!


 Very few if any fishermrn on Portage as of late... Nimi has been producing some crappie though.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Great Fish Ray!
I've been going deeper to pick up what few I'm getting. Sounds like you are onto something for sure. I'm still on Portage, and have it in my mind that there are still plenty fish to be caught too. Thanks for sharing that big puppy.
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron 
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2006)

Great pictures !!

Good to see quality bass are still roaming to the dismay of everyone struggling on Portage !!!


JJ


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome fish. Thanks for posting. 

Might have to rethink why I gave up late season bassin.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

TOAD! Sweet


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

i got one like that in mud lake last year that had one eye, my dad caught the same bass two or three days before me as well, maybe same fish.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

I use the same swimbait it is great for bass!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

BassSlayerChris said:


> I use the same swimbait it is great for bass!


What Chris? No Banjo Minnow? LOL.


----------

